# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Los regantes piden un trasvase de 230 hm3 para lo que queda de año

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo esta noticia que viene hoy en La Verdad de Murcia.

En la que la Junta de Gobierno de Scrats, propondrá a la Comisión Central de Explotación del Tajo-Segura 150 hectómetros cúbicos para los meses de verano y 80 para otoño.

La Junta de Gobierno del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats) ha acordado este jueves proponer a la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, que se reunirá la próxima semana, un trasvase de 230 hm3 para lo que queda de año, de los que 150 hm3 corresponderán a julio-agosto-septiembre, ya que es el periodo de "mayor consumo", y los tres meses restantes un total de 80.
Así lo ha anunciado el presidente del Scrats, José Manuel Claver, en rueda de prensa para dar cuenta de que esta reunión, según le ha comunicado por e-mail la directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Marta Morén, que presidirá la misma, se desarrollará previsiblemente el día 20 ó 22 de julio.
Claver, que ha reconocido su inquietud porque la reunión de la Comisión "se tenía que haber celebrado antes", ha mostrado no obstante la tranquilidad de los regantes, ya que, a su entender, "no debe haber ningún problema de cara a la disponibilidad de agua, ya que hay casi 200 hm2 de reserva en la cabecera del Tajo, de los que 240 son no excedentarios".
Petición semestral
Entre las novedades de esta nueva petición, Claver ha destacado que se hará semestralmente, y no cada tres meses como se venía realizando en los últimos años, puesto que ello contribuirá a que se haga un uso eficiente del agua.
Se trata de una cuestión que ya se había sugerido a Marta Morén en anteriores ocasiones porque, en su opinión, "es algo beneficioso para la planificación que puedan realizar los regantes en función de la disponibilidad de agua".
No obstante, ha precisado que el hecho de que la petición se realice cada seis meses "no quiere decir que nos vayamos a traer el agua directamente desde la cabecera, sino que se va a procurar que los desembalses hacia la Cuenca del Segura se hagan mensualmente conforme se vayan necesitando de tal forma que se queden regulados en los embalses de cabecera".
Así, ha explicado, "durante el verano propiciará que esa lámina de agua se pueda utilizar para actividades recreativas de municipios de Entrepeñas y Buendía", por lo que cada mes se dirá cuál es el volumen de agua que demandan los regantes. 
Al hilo, ha expresado su confianza de que en una situación como la actual, "donde hay unos recursos suficientes", se pueda atender esta demanda de 230 hm3, que equivalen a 207 hm3 en destino.
Petición, ha puntualizado, "inferior a la regla de explotación que aprobó la propia Comisión, por lo que se podría pedir un volumen bastante superior, pero que nos acogeremos a los volúmenes que contempla el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Segura".
De este modo, ha dicho que espera que dicho volumen "se atienda por cuanto que hay recursos suficientes en la cabecera del Tajo para que así sea", más aún en un año en que "ya no está el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha". "Si no tenemos entonces tranquilidad, pues apaga y vámonos, porque no sé cuándo la vamos a tener", ha destacado.
Por último, el presidente del Scrats, que ha reconocido que ha sido un año "bueno" de recursos, incluso desconocido desde hacía mucho, ha resaltado que esta situación ha propiciado que en junio "hayan habido aportaciones en la cabecera del Tajo de 95 hm3".

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201007...007151401.html

----------


## ben-amar

Por mucho que me lo quieran explicar, nunca entederé que para enriquecerse unos pocos se pueda esquilmar los recursos hidricos, o los que sean, de otros. Que se deje un rio sin agua, que se cambie artificialmente el curso de un río, si sigue desembocando en el Atlantico es porque está Portugal por medio.

----------


## jasg555

> Por mucho que me lo quieran explicar, nunca entederé que para enriquecerse unos pocos se pueda esquilmar los recursos hidricos, o los que sean, de otros. Que se deje un rio sin agua, que se cambie artificialmente el curso de un río, si sigue desembocando en el Atlantico es porque está Portugal por medio.


 Son reminiscencias del pasado, que cuando el país termine de madurar, tengo esperanzas de que se corrijan.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Son reminiscencias del pasado, que cuando el país termine de madurar, tengo esperanzas de que se corrijan.


Pues siento desilusionarte, pero, me da a mí, que esas esperanzas van a seguir siendo una esperanza, porque que se conviertan en realidad, de momento, no lo veo...

----------


## jasg555

> Pues siento desilusionarte, pero, me da a mí, que esas esperanzas van a seguir siendo una esperanza, porque que se conviertan en realidad, de momento, no lo veo...


 Por eso digo *esperanza* en lugar de *certeza* amigo Lázaro...

----------


## Salut

Bueno, mirémoslo por el lado positivo. Se está trasvasando una cantidad sensiblemente inferior a la que cabría esperar según la regla de explotación y _creo_ que los regantes del SCRATS han planificado la mayoría de sus cultivos como si aún se estuviera en sequía: es decir, con un 25% menos de caudal del asignado legalmente.

Pero como no se den prisa los de la CHS para fijarlo todo en los nuevos planes de cuenca, mucho me temo que las buenas noticias no durarán demasiado tiempo.

----------


## Ondina

No sé a qué "regla de explotación" te refieres, porque en circunstancias que no sean excepcionales, como ya se ha demostrado en otros hilos, no hay obligación de trasvasar, y este año está claro que no hay circunstancias de este tipo.
 Encima vamos a tener que dar las gracias por que se lleven practicamente la totalidad del volumen de agua que han conseguido los embalses después de un año magnífico de agua. También hemos visto lo que se llevan cuando el año es pésimo. Es decir, en E+B va a dar igual que llueva o que no llueva porque esta gente del scrats siempre va a conseguir llevarsela.
En cuanto a la planificación de cultivos, si lo han hecho contando con una sequía que no existe, lo digno es que renuncien a ese agua que pretenden si no la necesitan.

----------


## Salut

^^ Andas muy equivocada... más que nada porque veo que desconoces el contenido exacto de la legislación y la jerarquía de documentos.

1º) La Ley 21/1971 es la que permite los trasvases de la cuenca del Tajo a la del Segura, siempre y cuando las necesidades del Tajo esten cubiertas. Y esto es casi lo único que dice: ni obliga a trasvasar, ni prohibe trasvasar, ni nada de nada.

2º) El Real Decreto 1982/1978 se crea la Comisión Central de Explotació del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, y se le dan las competencias para decidir que cantiades se deben trasvasar.

3º) En la Ley 52/1980 se imponen una serie de limitaciones al poder de la Comisión de Explotación: caudal ecológico de 6 m3/s (*) hasta la confluencia con el Jarama y asignación de dotaciones: 110 hm3 a consumo humano y 400 hm3 a regadío-, e incide nuevamente en que las necesidades del Tajo tienen prioridad ("sólo se pueden trasvasar aguas excedentarias"). Dice igualmente que estas "aguas excedentarias" se determinan en el Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca del Tajo. 

4º) En Real Decreto 2530/1985 se reafirma la competencia de la Comisión de Explotación para decidir las cantidades a trasvasar, salvo en las condiciones hidrológicas excepcionales en las que decide el Consejo de Ministros.

5º) En RD 1669/1998 se aprueba dicho Plan Hidrológico, que determina una serie de excedentes (teóricos), reserva mínima, etc. De forma paralela a la elaboración de dicho Plan Hidrológico, se fija por parte de la Comisión de Explotación la _"Regla de Explotación para la Programación de Trasvases del Acueducto Tajo-Segura"_, documento de carácter técnico, interno y orientativo. 

6º) El Reglamento establece el caudal a trasvasar en función de las existencias en Entrepeñas y Buendía. La Comisión de Explotación tiene cierto poder discrecional para desviarse del Reglamento según las circunstancias, pero debe orientarse generalmente por dicho Reglamento y justificar cualquier desvío. 



(*) Esta restricción "ecológica" tiene una excepción: cuando debe garantizarse el suministro urbano algún lugar (vease Ley de Aguas y Directiva Marco). Con esta excepcion sí que se realizan algunas trampas, básicamente al decir que "110 hm3 son para suministro urbano" por una asignación un tanto _sui generis_.



----------------------------------


Resumiendo, tal y como se dice en la Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo del 28 de julio de 2009:




> QUINTO .- De lo anterior debemos deducir:
> 
> a) Que, como hemos señalado los trasvases del Tajo al Segura son una posibilidad con un límite anual de 600 Hm3, de los que, solo 400 Hm3 se destinan a regadío.
> 
> (Parámetro irrelevante en el supuesto de autos en el que en modo alguno se alcanzaría dicho límite).
> 
> b) Que el órgano competente para la determinación de los trasvases y, en su caso, volúmenes de los mismos, es la Comisión Central de Explotación, con la excepción de las situaciones en las que se produzcan _"condiciones hidrológicas excepcionales"_, en las que la competencia es asumida por el Consejo de Ministros.
> 
> (Para el mes de septiembre ---Cuadro 22 del artículo 23 de la OM de 13 de agosto de 1999--- el límite mínimo es de 472 hm3, siendo la situación a la citada fecha de 538 hm3 , por lo que la competencia, en el supuesto de autos, del Consejo de Ministros, no ofrece duda).
> ...


http://sentencias.juridicas.com/docs/00307275.html



Todos los recursos, informes, peticiones, etc. son meras "pajas mentales" para presionar a la Comisión de Explotación en sus decisiones.

----------


## Salut

Para quienes no quieran leerse el tochazo, en resumidas cuentas, la jerarquía de documentos es la siguiente:

1º) Directiva Marco del Agua y Ley de Aguas (marco normativo genérico).

2º) Leyes 21/1971 y 52/1980, que permiten el trasvase con una serie de restricciones (prioriad para cuenca del Tajo, máximo trasvasable anual, caudales ecológicos mínimos, asignación de dotaciones de ese máximo trasvasable). Real Decreto 2530/1985 que establece que la competencia en la decisión de trasvasar excedentes en la Comisión de Explotación o el Consejo de Ministros.

3º) Plan Hidrológico de de Cuenca del Tajo, que determina las necesidades propias y, en consecuencia, el hipotético excedente.

4º) Las decisiones de la Comisión de Explotación y del Consejo de Ministros, de acuerdo con Reglamento de Explotación.


^^ En tanto no cambien las reservas del Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca del Tajo, manda el Reglamento de Explotación sobre cualquier otra consideración subjetiva que hagan las partes -sea el SCRATS sean los municipios ribereños de E+B-.

----------

